# Cement board walls



## xprometheusx (May 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if you use cement board instead of drywall, for a living room wall, would it still be possible to wall mount shelves, and a television. Also how difficult would it be to cut into the cement board for future changes such as outlet locations etc. 

I am wondering because we are planning to use natural stone veneer panels on part of the wall, and the manufacturer recommends cement board as the base before adhering the stone panels.

Thank you in advance for any help or information you could provide.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

well first question, why cement board? second why not use drywall? third if not drywall why not use the blue plaster board and finish it with a skim coat of imperial plaster, if you want toughness.


----------



## xprometheusx (May 22, 2013)

The reason is each of the stone panels weighs 10 lbs per sqft, and the manufacturer said that drywall would not support the weight of the stone panels.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes you need to use cement board for that app. If the in tire wall will be the stone then the whole wall needs to be cement board. But if the stone is only part way up the wall then the rest can be drywall. Cement board does not hold screws well so to mount anything it will need to be in a stud.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Know where your going to mount the TV? You can install a backer in the wall before the board goes up.
Also make sure to run all your wiring and cables behind the walls before covering it.
http://www.cableorganizer.com/product-showcase/tag/recessed-outlets-for-flat-screen-tv/


----------



## xprometheusx (May 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you for the fast response. So it seems based on everyone's response, I should 1 install a backer board behind anything that I want to mount, and 2 I should run wiring before putting it all up. So it seems like cutting into the concrete board afterwards and patching is not really feasible. 

Also another quick question. For the backer board is 3/4 inch plywood thick enough? And also the cement board will start about 2.5 feet up from the floor. Would it be alright to have drywall underneath for the 2.5 feet below?

Thanks again everyone for the help.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

yes to both questions. 3/4" plywood should be fine but why? it's more work involved. the backer board must be even with face of studs. you'll need to cut blocking and install them 3/4" back from face to fasten plywood to. why not just use 2x blocking nailing it flush with face of studs? a whole lot less cutting!

it's always easier to Run wiring through studs and cut out for boxes as you go. sure, you can drill up from basement or down from attic to run wires. but why fish blind when could do in open! especially after your stone is up!

you can always draw up a chart showing exactly where studs are from corners in case you want to mount something else somewhere else. don't forget to allow for whatever is going on wall? be smart, don't just think things over. think things through!


----------



## rmccombe (May 29, 2013)

*Finishing dura rock*

I have acrocrete left from my finish coat on the outside of the quad lock on my house. I would like to use the acrocrete finish coat as a finish directly on the dura rock. Can that work?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please go back and add your question to a new topic. Gets to confusing trying to talk to more then one person.


----------

